# how to transfer data b/w two laptops using wifi



## demolisher48 (Aug 2, 2012)

hey guys i want to know how to transfer data from my previous laptop to new one using wifi connection.. if possible please tell me step by step


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 2, 2012)

transferring data through wifi will take ages. connect the laptop's through lan cable, establish and adhoc connection and then transfer the data.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Can you plz elaborate it. Coz everytime I try to connect my PC and lappy, there is some problem and it shows limited connectivity.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

^Limited connectivity may be due to several reasons. Connection not established, wrong password, or anything. Just reconnect the wifi (delete the saved connection if necessary), and you're good to go.

@demolisher48: Nothing big deal, just enable network sharing (Homegroup). But as stated, it will be slow like hell. Better use pen drives  or LAN.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2012)

Limited connectivity is generally due to lack of internet connection specially on Win7 PC.
Also because of improper IP assignment , bad connection ,etc.

Create an Ad-Hoc connection , Join Homegroup and select type as "Home network", and turn-on file sharing.
Now go-to Network places, and wait for the other computer to appear on the list.
Once its there , Code-in the login credentials for the computer you want to access. 

It should be pretty easy using Ad-Hoc connectivity.


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Can you plz elaborate it. Coz everytime I try to connect my PC and lappy, there is some problem and it shows limited connectivity.



you need to configure your IP4 address on both the systems....better use 192.168.0.XXX on both the PCs (XXX is the variable number which should be different on both PC) and get "NETSCAN" software to browse through the connected PCs and shared folders


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 7, 2012)

i used the lan instead thnx guys


----------

